# Disgusting music store experience



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Friday afternoon, I walk into one of the few remaining music stores that sells a large selection of CD's along with movies and now books and all kinds of other crap.

I wanted to buy Stevie Ray Vaughan's 30th anniversary re-issue of Texas Flood. So off I go to the blues section.

And there's no SRV. Not that there's no 30th Anniv CD, there's no name tag for SRV. Nothing under Double Trouble. No where. I"m shocked. I'm speechless. How could any music store not have any SRV disks. What has this world come to.

So I go up to the front counter and ask about it. The kid looks at me and says "huh....let me check in the computer.....oh yes, we have 4 of those in inventory".

I thought "oh, OK, maybe in a featured section, a shelf end or something like that".

No...........

.......in this store, SRV was in the Rock/Pop section. 

The kid says "her it is" and he hands it to me.

I stand there and stare at him with my jaw half way to the floor.

"Did you want it?" he asks.

I reach out and grab it and say "Rock/Pop"?

He looks confused and says "yeah....why?"

I was torn between wanting to burst into tears and wanting to pop his little head like a zit. 

I chose somewhere in between and said "have you ever heard a SRV song?"

"I don't know, maybe....why?"

I proceed to educate this poor, lost little soul about SRV. And he seemed genuinely interested. I went through SRV's disks one by one and pointed out individual songs. At which point he says "has he released a CD lately?". 

*sigh*

I miss real record stores. 

I showed this kid where the blues section was. I showed him where SRV belonged....alphabetically. I doubt they'll change it. But before I went to pay I asked the kid "if I bought this CD for you, would you actually listen to it?"

He said "now that I know who he is, I really WANT to listen to it, but you don't have to buy it for me because I get a discount" and he took a copy to the checkout for himself when I bought mine. 

I have no idea if he bought it or not. But I was so entirely disgusted and disappointed. I had the package open before I was in my car and had the live CD in the car and spent 10 minutes sitting in the parking lot absorbing the music appreciating what so many younger people are missing while they listen to LMFAO, Lady Gaga and Justin Bieber.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

> But I was so entirely disgusted and disappointed.


You're not, by chance, a librarian in your day job are you?

Seriously, one of the biggest headaches when I used to care about organizing my records and tapes and CDs was trying to "categorize" stuff. My old man had his thousands of albums in Male, Female, Band, Instrumental...uh...and a couple of other categories. But trying to go by "genre" is a fools errand. One man's blues is another man's rock/pop. I eventually gave up. It was all alphabetical by performer name until I ripped it to iTunes and can now sort it any way I like, at any time, with the click of a mouse.

I'd let it pass. The ulcer isn't worth it.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

There are stores that still sell CDs?!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

What's a CD?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Cart, were you around when Stevie hit it big in '83-'84? He was all over mainstream rock radio with his first 3 albums (and just prior to hitting it big, on the 2 big Bowie hits from Let's Dance). I would guess that that's why they are where they are.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm with you on this one, Cart.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, I agree that SRV played blues based music however he was and has been played on mainstream "classic" rock music stations for 25 years. I would never ever categorize SRV as strictly a blues musician like say his brother Jimmie, T-Bone Walker, Luther Allison, Albert Collins or Otis Rush. Having said that I saw SRV as the opening act for The Police in 1983. No one knew who he was and the mostly new wave audience were not really interested in what they considered his guitar wankery.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> What's a CD?


I have been trying to skip that layer of technology. I bought a used one the other day and threw it in the van's player. Sigh...oh ya it is frost heave season......skip skip ......


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Join a self-help group. Being a grumpy old man, railing against all of the young whipper snappers and their lack of understanding of how the earth was only a truly enlightened place during your golden era can be really tough on the digestive system.

I saw what it did to my grandfather, father, uncles, older friends.....


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I was waiting for the part when you stepped in a huge, steaming pile of dog shit. Now that would be disgusting.

In other news, my local Value Village keeps the Tom Jones LP's right beside the Metallica - it's a crime I say.

DW


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

There is a positive aspect to this story which reinforces my optimism about young people. This young sales clerk was open minded, and willing to not only listen to SRV, but also purchase the CD. No doubt he will become a fan and spread the "good word" to his young friends. A new generation of fans that won't worship the Bieb bodes well for real music.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> What's a CD?


I'm looking forward to the answer to this. Thanks for asking.

In addition, I heard that the world is round...Is that true? It seems flat to me. 
I'm also almost sure I got close to the edge one time.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

I gave up trying to categorize music and just go by whatever the album artist/band name is.

As far as SRV is concerned, never really got into him and I couldn't name one song of his. Also I keep confusing him with George Thorogood. Watched "Roadhouse" again just to see Jeff Healey play.

I like the Bieb for this song:

[video=youtube_share;LUjn3RpkcKY]http://youtu.be/LUjn3RpkcKY[/video]


And I think the OP is a secret member of the establishment, like he's imposing rules and labels on music and trying to tell everyone what to do or like. Like, he's not the boss of me!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

SRV is played on _classic rock _stations ad nauseam. Regardless, I don't know why/how putting him in the rock section could be "disgusting" in any way. 

This kid probably wasn't even alive when SRV was so cut him some slack. He was willing to give it a listen and, as another poster noted, good on _him_ for being open to new music. Maybe there is something to be learned from this; perhaps a bit of time for self-reflection, no ? . . .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cartcanuck said:


> Friday afternoon, I walk into one of the few remaining music stores that sells a large selection of CD's along with movies and now books and all kinds of other crap.
> 
> I wanted to buy Stevie Ray Vaughan's 30th anniversary re-issue of Texas Flood. So off I go to the blues section.
> 
> ...



LMAO

You think YOU'VE got problems?

Try going in and asking where the Gentle Giant or Return to Forever section is.

I've accepted the reality that I stepped over the generation gap a long time ago and what I consider to be classic or fundamental is largely unknown and obscure to many.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

FrankyNoTone said:


> Also I keep confusing him with George Thorogood.


i like stevie and all, but i wouldn't say i'm a fanboy the way some folks are. but man, comparing him to george thorogood? the nicest 2 things i can say about thorogood is a)meat and potatoes b) john lee hooker made his entire career possible. the only similarities stevie shares with george are, they both play blues rock.
they're both white guys.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> ...the only similarities stevie shares with george are, they both play blues rock.
> they're both white guys.


Yep rock is just blues played by white guys


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Even at the height of record store popularity there wasn't one that carried everything I liked. Sam came close but no cigar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

We're lucky enough to still have an independant music store.

The store owner Tony knows his stuff and stocks lots of obscure music.
I usually go in there and just give him a genre and he'll pick me out a few bands.

I remember looking around for David Lindley & El Rayo X.
I asked about it in an HMV and got nothing but blank looks.
I went into Records on Wheels, "Oh, here it is.", Tony said.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

iaresee said:


> You're not, by chance, a librarian in your day job are you?
> Seriously, one of the biggest headaches when I used to care about organizing my records and tapes and CDs was trying to "categorize" stuff. My old man had his thousands of albums in Male, Female, Band, Instrumental...uh...and a couple of other categories. But trying to go by "genre" is a fools errand. One man's blues is another man's rock/pop. I eventually gave up. It was all alphabetical by performer name until I ripped it to iTunes and can now sort it any way I like, at any time, with the click of a mouse.
> I'd let it pass. The ulcer isn't worth it.


I'm with you. I separate classical from everything else but that's it. I organize the classical stuff roughly chronologically and everything else is alphabetical.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Join a self-help group. Being a grumpy old man, railing against all of the young whipper snappers and their lack of understanding of how the earth was only a truly enlightened place during your golden era can be really tough on the digestive system.
> 
> I saw what it did to my grandfather, father, uncles, older friends.....


Sorry to have used the oxymoronic "self-help group" term here.

Perhaps this is something you need to work out yourself.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

sulphur said:


> I remember looking around for David Lindley & El Rayo X.


You are one cool dude to even know those names in my books!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> SRV is played on _classic rock _stations ad nauseam. Regardless, I don't know why/how putting him in the rock section could be "disgusting" in any way.
> 
> _*This kid probably wasn't even alive when SRV was so cut him some slack.*_ He was willing to give it a listen and, as another poster noted, good on _him_ for being open to new music. Maybe there is something to be learned from this; perhaps a bit of time for self-reflection, no ? . . .


This was my first thought when I read the OP.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

A contributing problem is the fact that many people wouldn't know the blues if they were hit over the head with it. My father listened to 40s era big band music, and he thought every song with the word "blues" in it was blues. To him it wasn't blues unless it was all brass.

Ever ask a lady friend to explain the difference between blues and jazz? You'd be surprised how many don't know the difference, or even care.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I feel like this kind of pretentious attitude is one of the root problems, and stops the proliferation of "good" music. Why the fuck would I want to ask someone about their definition of "good" music, if I'm just reprimanded as an idiot. 

You act like anyone who doesn't categorize things your way are the unwashed mass, and somehow worse than you. SRV _is _rock, as far as I'm concerned - blues rock at the very least. I think to look for traditional blues in the blues section, not blue/rock hybrids from the 80s.

I always hear people get all pissy when classical music snobs (that isn't to say anyone who likes classical music is a snob, but rather the people who like it that also happen to be snobs) condescend toward rock and pop music, but this is no different and just as bad IMO. 

I know this is kind of a dick post, but this kind of stuff really gets me. This is the reason it's sometimes better to talk to non-musicians about music. They don't like or dislike things based on category or era, only based on the whether they like it. Like or or not, there are some great contemporary pop and rock songs, if you can admit to yourself that you're not "too good" for it.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I love a good polarizing discussion.

First, no, I"m not a librarian. Far from it. But I know one or two 

Second, I"m not a musical snob at all. Pretentious?!? LOL Not hardly. A fan of SRV, absolutely. My musical tastes range from SRV to Clapton toQueen to the Eagles, Diana Krall to Lita Ford, 3 Doors Down, Foo Fighters, and a long list of Christian artists ranging from Paul Baloche to Kutless to Thousand Foot Krutch. Variety is the spice of life my friend. I own no vinyl and only have about 15 actual CD's, so I'm not really that much of a dinosaur either. 

Thirdly, I have only ever heard of SRV referred to as a blues artist. While his CD's (with Double Trouble, not referring to his tracks with Bowie) crossed over to rock and classic rock radioplay, I've only ever heard him referred to as a blues artist. Fans will likely agree, disinterested or non-fans won't care or will disagree. So be it. 

I"m just happy the kid was willing to listen and actually showed some interest. I know he had nothing to do with the location of the CD's in the store. I like to think I expanded the musical interests of someone 20 years my junior.

P.S. And yes, I'm open to people 20 years my junior expanding my musical interests too


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

ronmac said:


> Join a self-help group. Being a grumpy old man, railing against all of the young whipper snappers and their lack of understanding of how the earth was only a truly enlightened place during your golden era can be really tough on the digestive system.
> 
> I saw what it did to my grandfather, father, uncles, older friends.....


I feel so old now..........



I think I'll wear my jeans a little lower tomorrow, just to feel cool  While sipping on my Geritol and Vodka.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Maybe I misunderstood your post, it read like it was more negative about the knowledge of the people rather than being pleased he was open to new music.

Didn't mean to be confrontational, but I stand by my point when it cones to people like that.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I can see the OPs frustration with a music store, not someones collection of music,
would catagorize SRV & Double Trouble in a Pop section, it's not pop.

SRV brought on the resurgence on blues in the eighties, 
got me through the dark years of hair metal and power ballads too.
I actually started checking back catalogs of old blues players after that exposure.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> There are stores that still sell CDs?!


I just bought a couple just over a week ago.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Me I'm not a fan of SRV. You can stick him right next to Madonna as far as I'm concerned. 
I like such bands as Pink Floyd, King Crimson and Uriah Heep and I don't care where they put them either. As long as there's someone to show me where they are when I want to buy one, I'm happy.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

PBS had SRV and Albert King on the other night. It was good. I never knew that Albert King played with the thin strings on top and the fat strings on the bottom until I saw that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

I remember seeing it on 'in session' on CHCH tv when it first aired way back.
It was only an one hour episode at the time. The full jam has been released 
since then. Amazing to watch.

[video=youtube;gZB57b3lPQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZB57b3lPQE[/video]


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheapies here in Hamilton has just as much vinyl now as cd's. Truth. Like walking back into the 70's.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> Cheapies here in Hamilton has just as much vinyl now as cd's. Truth. Like walking back into the 70's.


Yes vinyl is back (it never really went away), so are cassette tapes. The CD revival is at least a decade away, until their renaissance they are obsolete.


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

If you want to give yourself a headache try explaining to the unwashed masses that a 300k mp3 is not the same sound quality as a cd. Lossless Quality my @$$


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

And right now theres probably a post on some hipster forum about a "crazy guy that got all freaked out because some cd by some old dead dude was in the wrong section"


----------

